# help on fishing sheepshead or jamaca bay?



## dha123 (Feb 13, 2005)

im heading down to NYC this weekend and always saw people fishing form the boardwalk trail there. maybe i'll stop by there b4 entering manhatten. just want a few pointers of wht i can catch and catch them on.
-thnx


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*bay fishing*

I've never fished that area, although i have passed it a number of times. If it were me, I'd try and concentrate around some of the bridges in the area .....the bays and inlets south seem to be alive with blues and some stripers. 

Standard Bottom Fishing rigs and soem plastics would apply. Two rods....one with the bait of the day and another for casting jigs w/ plastics or lures would be my choice. Stripers like clams and bunker chunks and the blues like everything that moves and the bait also.

Maybe not much help, i know, but it's just water and there are fish there.....but that's how i'd approach a new area.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

try the links listed below

http://www.nyfisherman.net/anthonymuscarella.html

http://www.thefishingline.com/jamaica.htm


----------

